# Belly matts! (and an unexpected pic...)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So, I have known for a long time now that I would eventually have to do some serious brushing and bathing, etc. with Cey, if I wanted his fur to grow long, especially during the coat blowing phase. But to be honest, his coat has been SO easy to take care of up until now... before tonight, I had only found one little matt, on his leg, a couple of weeks ago, and it was pretty easy to deal with.

So tonight, I go to brush him, and I find out that he has some SERIOUS matts ALL over his belly. Like, truly serious matts, all the way down to his skin, on the most sensitive parts of his belly! Booo!!!! It took me over 2 hours just to get his belly brushed out. I was going to post about whether or not he is starting to blow coat (he is 6 1/2 months old), and how hard it is to get the matts out on their bellies vs anywhere else, but then, he FELL ASLEEP WHILE I WAS GETTING HIS BELLY MATTS OUT!!!!










Lol, can you tell what is what? The dark spot towards the middle is his little you-know-what lol .

Apparently, I am pretty **** gentle lol... I mean, I was trying my best to not rip the hair and to not hurt him, so I was only pulling out a couple of hairs at a time from the matt with my comb... and, he was getting tiny pieces of cheese occasionally throughout it, once I realized that tonight's brushing wouldn't be nearly as easy as any of the others before... and, eventually, after sleeping, he did wake up, and was trying to bite at the comb, and trying to get away... but still, he DID fall asleep, during my brushing of one of the most sensitive area on his belly  Yay me, right? 

I guess I do now need to start brushing him every day at this point though lol - I was VERY surprised at the amount of matts on his belly... sigh


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sigh... oi vey. welcome to the teenage months!!

LOL, that is AWESOME that he did so well with the matts!!! GOOO YOU! :whoo: Tillie is very tolerant but is VERY touchy about her belly... HATES to have it brushed or comb at all ..


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

[TQUOTE=TilliesMom;392587]sigh... oi vey. welcome to the teenage months!!

LOL, that is AWESOME that he did so well with the matts!!! GOOO YOU! :whoo: Tillie is very tolerant but is VERY touchy about her belly... HATES to have it brushed or comb at all .. [/QUOTE]

Thanks Tammy... I just still find it hard to accept that my little 6 month old hav is a teenager, when I've raised my daughter for over 12 years and she is not yet a teen LOL!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww poor little sweetie! LOL What a cute picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys are VERY sensative about their bellies = I usually cut them out, or try to shave with the tiny trimmer. It is amazing that he let you do that!!!
What a good boy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think if you are VERY lucky that he let you do that and fell asleep...I like trimming that area...cleaner and easier to keep up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I keep Kodi's belly (and armpits) trimmed too. 

I suppose it's POSSIBLE that he's blowing coat, but he's awfully young for it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cey is a good boy letting you comb his belly like that! Abby's hair is much thinner in that area and I've found that using a flea comb pulls the mats right out without hurting her. And believe me, she is usually such a drama queen! I do try to keep it cut, though.

It does seem a little early for blowing coat but you never know - everyone is different!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

For BC, I had the belly and insides of the legs shaved down. It made the world of difference. And he still looked like the long haired Havs I love.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so impressed he let you work on the area so long AND fell asleep! Toro really battles being brushed. He just hit the 7-month mark and I've found some matts here and there. So for a nothing we couldn't undo, thank goodness. I do think we are nearly entering the blowing coat stage perhaps too. His hair is definitely getting thicker.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack have little mats right along .. um... a very sensitive area. I had to carefully snip them out. Obviously, I haven't been combing him there. It is a battle to comb his tummy and back legs.

You are so lucky.


----------

